# 8 Anabolic Steroid Rules



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2011)

8 Anabolic Steroid Rules Anabolic steroids, technically known as anabolic-androgen steroids (AAS) or colloquially simply as “steroids”, are drugs that mimic the effects of testosterone and dihydrotestosterone in the body. They increase protein synthesis within cells, which results in the buildup of cellular tissue (anabolism), especially in muscles. Anabolic steroids also have androgenic and virilizing [...]

*Read More...*


----------

